# Disney+, Espn+, Hulu with Ads $13 bundle announced



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I assume this will appeal to many Disney Plus will discount a bundle with Hulu and ESPN Plus for $13 a month.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

As someone who prepays for ESPN+ and has Hulu without ads, I'm still left wondering if there will be an incentive for me to add Disney+.


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

mws192 said:


> As someone who prepays for ESPN+ and has Hulu without ads, I'm still left wondering if there will be an incentive for me to add Disney+.


If you have kids who love Disney/Marvel or are a huge fan yourself, I think it would be worth it. Otherwise I would pass.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Khaetra said:


> If you have kids who love Disney/Marvel or are a huge fan yourself, I think it would be worth it. Otherwise I would pass.


My point is that this deal is only good for those who would rather pay monthly and have Hulu with ads. As someone who will likely subscribe to all three, I'm curious if there will be other bundled options announced later or if this will be the only discount plan.

Additionally, I auto renewed on ESPN+ for the year just this last week. That could potentially leave me out of this new bundled package come November.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

From what I read this morning, there isn't a requirement that you bundle but if you do, you get 5.00 off what it would normally cost to subscribe to each individually. Whether you could sub say Hulu without commercials or with Live TV instead of the base plan with commercials would still qualify for any sort of discount, they didn't say.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking at Disney new content lineup for launch it pretty much sucks for the first six months. So if your interested in old Star Wars and MCU stuff it’s fine. If your expecting original series stuff your better off waiting six months to a year before subscribing


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Looking at Disney new content lineup for launch it pretty much sucks for the first six months. So if your interested in old Star Wars and MCU stuff it's fine. If your expecting original series stuff your better off waiting six months to a year before subscribing


I think this is definitely a very YMMV statement. In our household, there is a lot of upcoming Disney+ content that we'll be watching. We already have ESPN+, so essentially getting Hulu and Disney+ in a two-for-one deal is something worth trying out for a couple of months, at least.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Limited Disney deal drops the price of Disney+ to less than $4 per month*
Limited Disney deal drops the price of Disney+ to less than $4 per month


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

So breaking news flash. Disney streaming is not going to be like Netflix! All new shows will have new episodes shown weekly. With the plan being that by time you finish one series another will be starting the following week. So there will be no binge watching like on Netflix. The reason given by Disney is to prevent customers bingeing then leaving and coming back.

I am trying to see how this differs from Directv now in any meaningful way. As usual Disney is clueless. I suspect a fast start and then a huge throttle back as the less impulsive people wait a year or two for enough new content to build for binge watching. Then you can watch it all and cancel for a year.

Like most people I thought Disney was modeling this like Netflix. I know my kids are not interested in serial TV watching anymore and neither am I. It will be interesting to see how this pans out for Disney.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Since I signed up for the 3-year deal for Disney+ all of that doesn’t matter to me. And I don’t have any kids in the house to please.
I wonder if they will have VOD of the series and do it similar to HBO Go/Anywhere. Serial watching the current season with VOD of the past seasons. Haven’t seen anything about that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Since I signed up for the 3-year deal for Disney+ all of that doesn't matter to me. And I don't have any kids in the house to please.
> I wonder if they will have VOD of the series and do it similar to HBO Go/Anywhere. Serial watching the current season with VOD of the past seasons. Haven't seen anything about that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It will be just like HBO Go or any of the other content providers. You will have all the old episodes and movies ready to go but anything new will be dripping in just like HBO Go.

I fail to see how this threatens Netflix who has developed a cult of millions of Binge watchers. At $4 a month I will give it a try for a month just to see what they got. I hope its not as disappointing as Curiosity Stream. I signed up for a year of that. I wish I had just taken the 7 day free offer because I pretty much found little of interest left by day 5.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Cord Cutter News:

*Most Disney+ Subscribers Say They Plan to Cancel Cable TV, AT&T TV Now, PlayStation Vue, Netflix, Etc*


> This week, UBS released a new study looking at Americans who plan to get Disney+. According to the survey, 57% of all Americans who plan to get Disney+ also plan to cancel some other service. The service that is most likely to get canceled is a live TV service like cable TV, AT&T TV NOW, PlayStation Vue, or Sling TV.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

dreadlk said:


> It will be just like HBO Go or any of the other content providers. You will have all the old episodes and movies ready to go but anything new will be dripping in just like HBO Go.
> 
> I fail to see how this threatens Netflix who has developed a cult of millions of Binge watchers. At $4 a month I will give it a try for a month just to see what they got. I hope its not as disappointing as Curiosity Stream. I signed up for a year of that. I wish I had just taken the 7 day free offer because I pretty much found little of interest left by day 5.


The month to month price will be more like $7...


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> From Cord Cutter News:
> 
> *Most Disney+ Subscribers Say They Plan to Cancel Cable TV, AT&T TV Now, PlayStation Vue, Netflix, Etc*
> FULL ARTICLE HERE


Yeah but isn't that cord cutters news? I get the feeling from other posts that they are not all that accurate. Cutting out one of the main three for Disney + would be a more of a loss than a gain IMHO. I would rather shell out the small extra fee than loose one of those three. Maybe I am just a 43 percenter but it's hard to cancel a service that has shows your family is actively watching.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> The month to month price will be more like $7...


Oh so the $4 is for the three year deal. In that case Count me out until some major new MCU series has emerged.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

dreadlk said:


> Oh so the $4 is for the three year deal. In that case Count me out until some major new MCU series has emerged.


Correct. And the offer expires today I believe. Not for everybody for sure.


----------

